# Hancock Co. Reports



## Big Buck Hunter (Sep 14, 2008)

Slow weekend for my son and I for the opener of bow season. He did see one doe right at dark yesterday, but that was it fo the whole weekend. We had 6 guys hunting this weekend and that was the only deer that was seen moving.


----------



## hicktownboy (Sep 14, 2008)

Very few deer seen at my place as well.  One club member had a shot opening mornin but it was a miss.  I didnt see a deer from the stand all 3 hunts (Sat. mornin, Sat. evening, and Sun. mornin).   Thinking it was all due to the full moon.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Sep 14, 2008)

man i like that saying about loving hunting before women. except my mom of course.


----------



## David Pinner (Sep 15, 2008)

Deer were moving middle of the day and at dark.  Me and my buddy saw 4 does in the evening and I had a nice buck come within about 48 yrds. rubbin trees, but couldn't get a good shot at him.


----------



## Calcium (Sep 22, 2008)

Deer moved very well this week for the evening hunts.  The mornings were slow.  I've seen 24 deer in 5 hunts with the mornings being the slowest.  4 deer in the mornings and 20 in the evenings.  5 different bucks and 19 does/fawns.  This weather has been great, but the moon has been bright.  All of the morning movement was around 8:30 or later.  With the moon waning, it should keep getting better during the next two weeks.


----------



## G.B (Sep 22, 2008)

Lots of chiggers, slow but managed to shoot a doe for the freezer


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Sep 25, 2008)

Thinking about taking Friday morning off to hunt with these cool temps. Has anyone been seeing anything?


----------



## David Pinner (Sep 25, 2008)

yeah, the deer have really been on their feet.


----------



## Calcium (Sep 26, 2008)

*Saw 3 does Wednesday afternoon.*

One gave me a 6 yard shot, but didn't take it.  During the week, I'm only out there for a buck since it'd put me getting home so late.  Will be at it again tomorrow.


----------



## David Pinner (Sep 29, 2008)

Saturday was a great day. Saw 6 does in the mornin and saw a really nice 8pt at 5pm that got spooked by an armadillo.


----------



## Calcium (Sep 30, 2008)

Saturday, Sept 27th:  Didn't see anything in the morning.  Saw a five pointer stand up in a two acre corn patch.  He just materialized out of no where....must have been bedded down.  Also, saw a doe.  Not much movement with the heat.  Cooler temps of this week look good.


----------



## G.B (Oct 2, 2008)

Got to love this weather, seen 4 does and a spike last night this A.M seen a small 8 hung around my stand for almost 2 hours. Acorns are spotty on my place need another week or 2 lots of persimmons. food plots need rain.


----------



## Calcium (Oct 7, 2008)

My brother in law killed a 99 inch 8 pointer.  We've got a 125 inch limit on our property and he has to pay the fine.  $10 an inch for the difference.  That's $260.


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Oct 12, 2008)

Saturday morning Oct. 11, was in the stand for about 5 hrs in the wind and rain.  Did see one big bodied deer about 100 yards but couldn't tell what he was. At about 8 a.m. turkeys were in the food plot for about an hour. At about 8:35 a spike came in and fed on some acorns. Didn't see anything else the rest of the morning. Checked all food plots and the rain has really helped them out. Found several scrapes around the property.


----------



## Sandy Run Farmer (Oct 13, 2008)

Saw a nice 10 pt while still hunting at 9:30AM yesterday. Already had a doe with it. Took a shot from 75 yards with my muzzle loader and it misfired......sure hope he comes back........LOL

Saw several does moving in the hardwoods while in my stand.


----------



## Ace1313 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hunted in Powellton as a group we saw 25 deer yesterday.  Mostly, does and young bucks.  One guy did see a monster last night and missed him.


----------



## Calcium (Oct 13, 2008)

Are any white oaks dropping yet?  It'll be 2 weeks this Saturday since I've been to our land.  Got my white oak spot picked out, just waiting on them to fall.


----------



## Ace1313 (Oct 13, 2008)

The squirells were still cutting them.  There were a few dropping they are just starting to turn a little yellow so they may really start dropping by the end of the week first of next week.


----------



## G.B (Oct 14, 2008)

*Best hunt in years*

What a great weekend, Saturday was the best hunt I have been on in a while the deer were really moving, watched a small 8 horn a bush not 10 yards from my stand lots of does white oaks few and far between, if you can find one droping, hang your stand there. My wife seen "the Hartford" be as she says it just vanished in front of herbefore she could get the shot. Looking forward to this weekend I'll be there Thursday.

Ace .I hunt Powellton area too


----------



## Razorback (Oct 14, 2008)

G.B said:


> What a great weekend, Saturday was the best hunt I have been on in a while the deer were really moving, watched a small 8 horn a bush not 10 yards from my stand lots of does white oaks few and far between, if you can find one droping, hang your stand there. My wife seen "the Hartford" be as she says it just vanished in front of herbefore she could get the shot. Looking forward to this weekend I'll be there Thursday.
> 
> Ace .I hunt Powellton area too




GB  & Ace,

I'm in the big city of Powelton myself.  As you go S on Hwy 22 fork right on the dirt road at the dumpster in front of the 'old' Cooper general store.  We are about a mile & a half down the road on the right-Buck High Hunting Club.

Last weekend was a bust for me.  Got busted once helping a buddy recover his doe & later had 2 blow at me as I was stalking around.

I'll be down Friday morning till Sunday night.

Razor


----------



## Ace1313 (Oct 15, 2008)

I hunt with my really good friends over there.  Twinsboro Jack and Jeff Wright.  I have my own farm and hunt in Crawfordville most of the time I will probably hunt over there a few time this year just for the fellowship.


----------



## G.B (Oct 15, 2008)

*temp is dropping*

I hunt off of Covey Rise. looking forward to this weekend temp is dropping 10 degrees Friday and another 10 Satrurday, the deer should be moving . I think I'm going to hunt midday.


----------



## Razorback (Oct 16, 2008)

Ace,

Will you be at Twinsboro Fri. night?  If so look for me (Ken) & Jason to stop by for a cold one or three.

Razor


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Oct 16, 2008)

Will be heading to Hancock Co. tomorrow afternoon to get ready for Saturday morning, wish everyone good luck and be careful. Hope to bring back a success story or two Sunday night.


----------



## David Pinner (Oct 19, 2008)

Great weekend! My buddy killed a 7pt and saw two more bucks. One was chasin a doe around.  I saw 13-14 does and one small buck.  There was a 8 pt on the lease close to us shot chasin a doe and a 13pt also.  They were really movin.


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Oct 19, 2008)

Great opener for our club this weekend. One of our younger members in our club killed a 7 and a 8 pointer opening morning about 30 minutes apart. Both bucks were around 165 live weight. Everyone in the club seen plenty of small deer both days. Seems like alot of spikes are around the property. Some of us members rode up to  the cooler outside of Sparta to drop off those deer and saw a monster from Warren County that was killed on a farm. It was a 12 pointer that looked like a cow, very big bodied deer. Biggest bodied deer I have ever seen except on tv. Great start to hopefully a successful season for our club.


----------



## G.B (Oct 20, 2008)

*Gun opener*

Everyone seen deer, but me, places I'd been seeing deer none. I did see 1 crossing the powerline on the way to camp. my wife did see "The Hartford" again and still did'nt shoot I think she wants him to follow her to camp. Looking forward to next week.


----------



## msdins (Oct 20, 2008)

Good opener for us. When I left yesterday at lunch our group of 6 had seen 24 deer with 4 people still there going to the woods in the evening. Havent heard if they saw anymore.


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Oct 20, 2008)

*Hancock Co. Opening Day 2008*

Here are the two bucks taken opening weekend by one of our younger hunter. Don't mind the date on the pic, didn't reset my camera before taking the pic.


----------



## TrophyHunterAW (Oct 21, 2008)

Those were to nice deer! Its just to bad that they got about 4 or5 shots in each of them. im goin to get one Thanksgiving break! But im glad he got those 2 nice bucks for his first deer. CONGRATES!


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Oct 23, 2008)

Thinking about heading out in the morning to get some hunting in before the rain. Anyone seeing anything?


----------



## ga_game_hunter (Oct 23, 2008)

I stayed from Saturday until Tuesday and nothing real big was killed on our lease in Sparta.  A couple of does were shot and several illegal bucks were seen.  I did see a pretty nice size buck Tuesday morning but could not tell whether it was legal.  From the side I could see I counted three points and didn't see a brow tine.  My trail cam has had two bucks on it, one seven and one six.  I sure would have liked to have pulled the trigger but couldn't do it.   Hopefully next time I'll get a better view.


----------



## aaron batson (Oct 27, 2008)

Daughter took this buck Saturday PM - cruising thru food plot. Probably a 2.5 year old - just couldn't tell her no...

This buck is not rutting yet - no stain to legs at all.


----------



## Razorback (Oct 27, 2008)

Way to go!


Razor


----------



## G.B (Oct 27, 2008)

Good for her great deer! who was shaking the most you or her?


----------



## Barracuda (Oct 27, 2008)

congrats, gotta be proud


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Oct 27, 2008)

That is a great deer, love to see the kids getting one. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Calcium (Oct 30, 2008)

Need some updates.  Heading down to Hancock this weekend.  Thank you....


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Nov 2, 2008)

Didn't make it to the woods this weekend but one of our members killed a doe Friday afternoon. Hope to make it to the woods at the end of this week and hunt through the weekend and into next week. I hope the rut will be going real good. What is everyone else think about this upcoming weekend since the rut guide in GON has Hancock Co.    Nov. 9th as prime time.


----------



## hicktownboy (Nov 2, 2008)

We had a big 7 pt killed this weekend and a few does.  The 7 pts hocks were a little dark but not in full rut by any means.  Scrapes are still being cleaned so that tells me it hasn't hit yet.  I think it will kick in here soon.  Looking forward to it!  I will be in the woods next weekend for sure.


----------



## thaney10 (Nov 2, 2008)

We had a decent 8 point killed on our club in Hancock this morning.  He was just cruising.


----------



## hunter63john (Nov 2, 2008)

We had a 9 pt killed last thursday that was following a doe.  First time I have got to hunt the club.  Hunted friday and saturday saw 17 does and a buck.  Hopefully will be back down there next weekend!


----------



## Razorback (Nov 3, 2008)

Not much movement in the Powelton area.  Had 5 of us in the woods & I was the only one to see a dear & bagged a 100lb doe.

Razor


----------



## Double-droptine (Nov 4, 2008)

seeing alot of deer and finding a bunch of rubs and scrapes.girlfriend has shot 2 does so far.first time hunting hancock when does the rut kick in? i'm hunting right outside of sparta


----------



## J Ferguson (Nov 4, 2008)

They been chashing some around us already...


----------



## Calcium (Nov 5, 2008)

saw two bucks yesterday in the front yard of our house at the hunting land.  They were acting plain stupid running around in the  yard.  The little bucks are going nuts and hope the big ones are getting started too.  I'll be in the woods Thurs pm thru Sunday am and will hopefully get a chance at a good one.


----------



## LureheadEd (Nov 5, 2008)

Most of the locals around us are saying the rut is already on, been several really nice deer killed in the area... I believe it's still pre-rut as the scrapes were still being worked last week...Lots of bucks of all ages were seen on opening weekend, many of them following or chasing does, and several were seen chasing other bucks off.. On the 2nd weekend of the season, one of our guys decided to take a 2 1/2 yr. old 8 that was rutting so hard it was drooling all over itself and did'nt give a flip about the guy in the stand right next to him...That being said, I believe that any of the bucks in an area will "do" any doe that comes into heat at any time from now until after the season is over if they can get her to stand ...Several years back when we had particular doe days, I shot a doe the evening after Thanksgiving. A minute after the shot a deer blew right behind me...I did'nt have a call so I just "mouthed" a blow back... Seconds later a decent 7 walked out looking for the doe and proceeded to try to mount her laying there dead...He could'nt get down low enough, so he started pushing her with his rack, moved a 100lb. + doe about 8 feet, then saw her fawn..He looked like Pepe LePew as he pranced off following her...So I don't really care when the traditional rut days are, I'm gonna' hunt hard all season...


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Nov 5, 2008)

This is going to be a great weekend. I hope that cold front will really get them going Sat. morning.


----------



## David Pinner (Nov 6, 2008)

Should be a good weekend. Good luck to yall and hope to see some pictures come next week!


----------



## RoboHunter (Nov 6, 2008)

Killed an mature 8 point yesterday morning. I saw upwards of 20 younger smaller buck running like crazy Thursday thru Sunday. Starting Monday I began to see larger/mature bucks chasing. Killed a mature 6 1/2 year old yesterday morning. Cant figure out how to post?? This weekend it will be on....good luck.


----------



## 98RIDE (Nov 9, 2008)

"NO"  signs of rut this weekend in Hancock!!!


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Nov 9, 2008)

Hunted from Thursday to Sunday, did not see any deer till this morning. Saw a doe for split second and a huge buck right behind her but as quick as they appeared they were gone in a split second to not re-appear again. The buck was a huge bodied buck, I tried to grunt to stop him but did not work. The bucks are not working the scrapes like they were earlier this week. I think the next few days will be awesome, good luck everyone if your hunting.


----------



## David Pinner (Nov 10, 2008)

Just getting cranked up! Saw a huge buck friday morn chasing does around but couldn't get a shot.  The rest of the weekend saw plenty of does but not one buck anywhere near them.


----------



## LureheadEd (Nov 10, 2008)

Had a 120 class 8 running 2 does and 2 fawns hard around my stand Saturday a.m. at 10...Never could get the buck to stop, he could've cared less about me hollerin' at him...He was'nt chasing, it was a STAMPEDE !!!... Back and forth, they never slowed down...


----------



## camo-n-lace (Nov 11, 2008)

*My season*

Killed two does so far this season just east of sparta. One on the 19th and the other on the 29th. Gotta add more kills under my gun sling as I haven't hunted in over 15 years.


----------



## camo-n-lace (Nov 13, 2008)

4pt on food plot at 7:20. 2 does under white oaks at 8:00. 3 does under white oaks at 12:35. 1 doe under white oaks at 5:15.


----------



## 001fireman (Nov 14, 2008)

Killed an 9pt on 11-8. His neck was a little swolen but not much and his tarcels were barly brown.


----------



## Double-droptine (Nov 15, 2008)

me and camo-n-lace hunted a powerline this morning and saw 1 doe at 7:00,buttonhead at8:10 and 1 doe at 9:20


----------



## imsdunn (Nov 17, 2008)

Not much sign of anything in our club! One member saw a small buck chasing a doe last weekend and one member saw another buck chasing a doe this past weekend. Hardly any deer seen the past couple of weekends. Wind was bad this weekend, but it doesn't make sense. The scrapes haven't been touched the past two weekends.


----------



## Stumper (Nov 17, 2008)

been a slow year this year, I got lucky on Sat (11-17-08) and shot a decent 8pt. at 9:30 a.m. the following morning I had 8 deer coming at me and I knocked down 3 -does, the biggest was a 120lber she had 3 front teeth and the rest were worn down, I believe she was pretty old.I got 4 in one weekend, can't believe it.The 8 pt was not chasing does, his tarsel glands were stained  but not wet, most scrapes are not being worked but a few guys got pictures of nice bucks still working them, I think the rut is over.


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Nov 18, 2008)

Heading down to the club this weekend, anyone seeing anything? Wonder if the cold weather will have them moving more than they have been. Is the rut over for Hancock County?


----------



## David Pinner (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't believe it is over.  When the bucks get to chasin good I normally see more than i can count.  So far I saw 1.  I believe this week is primetime.


----------



## Double-droptine (Nov 18, 2008)

Seeing plenty of deer but not a lot of rut activity. been hunting in hancock three to five days a week since the season started. so I shouldn't have missed it. going back  in the morning to try again.


----------



## kevincox (Nov 19, 2008)

Most of the big bucks killed in Hancock were the weekend of Nov8th and 9th and some 10th-12th. 4 big ones were killed at Beaver Dam Creek plantation nov8th and 9th.


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Nov 19, 2008)

We hunted hard Nov 7th thru 9th and it was dead. We're going to be down there this weekend. Hopefully they will be moving.


----------



## camo-n-lace (Nov 19, 2008)

2 does right at dark on a powerline


----------



## Double-droptine (Nov 20, 2008)

100 class 9pt on powerline at7:20,2 does on powerline at 8:10, 4 does on foodplot at 9:14, 130 class 8pt chased does off plot at 9:40-no time for a shot, 100 class 8pt on foodplot at 10:35


----------



## msdins (Nov 20, 2008)

Double-Drop what part of Hancock are you hunting in? I am heading down tomorrow about 5 miles south of sparta and would love to see some chasing.


----------



## Double-droptine (Nov 20, 2008)

2 miles east of sparta


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Nov 20, 2008)

We are heading down tomorrow afternoon for the weekend into next week. We hunt about a mile from Bonners Store. I am glad they are still chasing. Suppose to be really cold this weekend.


----------



## msdins (Nov 20, 2008)

Double-droptine said:


> 2 miles east of sparta




Thanks, that gives me a little hope for catching some chasing. I havent been able to make it down since Halloween and thought for sure I had missed all chances.


----------



## Double-droptine (Nov 21, 2008)

alot of folks say its past in hancock but i havent seen it where i hunt  until yesterday and i spend alot of time in the woods-since gun season started hunting is all i do i havent missed but about 6 days. i spend 90% of my time in hancock and about 10% in baldwin so i know what is going on on my land anybody elses i havent a clue.anyway good luck to everybody and if you see a purple jeep cherokee wave thats me


----------



## hookedonbass (Nov 21, 2008)

Double-droptine said:


> alot of folks say its past in hancock but i havent seen it where i hunt  until yesterday and i spend alot of time in the woods-since gun season started hunting is all i do i havent missed but about 6 days. i spend 90% of my time in hancock and about 10% in baldwin so i know what is going on on my land anybody elses i havent a clue.anyway good luck to everybody and if you see a purple jeep cherokee wave thats me



Double Drop,

I agree! I have spent a lot of time in the woods this year and I still believe the best may be yet to come. I am still seeing a lot of pre rut activity. Small bucks aggravating does, does still with fawns, a few of the more mature bucks cruising, mature does still grouped up, etc. I have not seen a buck behind a doe yet, except for the young ones that were still aggravating does that had fawns with them. 

In spite of everything I said above, I still believe that the rut in Georgia is a crap shoot. Though most of the does will come into estrous around the same time we always have what I call a trickle rut. It just pays to be in the stand as much as you can because you never know when a hot doe is nearby. I attribute this to the buck to doe ratio and the age structure of the bucks.

I am looking forward to this weekend. I hunted very hard the first week of November thinking I would time the rut just right. I took several days off and had a few all day sits. What I saw is what I mentioned above. 

I have hunted the same piece of property just east of Devereux for 24 years. I have seen them chasing in October and I've seen them chasing in January, but the bulk of the activity is typically from Halloween to around Nov. 10th and I just have not seen it yet this year.


----------



## Stumper (Nov 21, 2008)

I hope you guys are right, good hunting yet to come. I'm leaving tomorrow to see family and won't be able to hunt until Dec 6th  My club is sw of Sparta (7mi away) off of hwy 22 turn left on Ramson Rd (paved now) we are out a mile and a half on the right, powerline runs through our property. Good luck to everyone this next 2 weekends. Keep the reports coming. Rick


----------



## hookedonbass (Nov 21, 2008)

Stumper said:


> I hope you guys are right, good hunting yet to come. I'm leaving tomorrow to see family and won't be able to hunt until Dec 6th  My club is sw of Sparta (7mi away) off of hwy 22 turn left on Ramson Rd (paved now) we are out a mile and a half on the right, powerline runs through our property. Good luck to everyone this next 2 weekends. Keep the reports coming. Rick



As the crow flies my place is less than a mile of where you hunt.


----------



## UGAdawgsZ71 (Nov 23, 2008)

didnt see anything all weekend  ..my buddy saw 3 does runnin this morning  wouldnt stop and nothing chasing....      ..  we'll get back at it fri a.m after turkey day...


----------



## Double-droptine (Nov 23, 2008)

seen 4 does and 1 small buck sat. morning all after 9:00. saw 3 does sat. afternoon


----------



## msdins (Nov 23, 2008)

We had 3 does seen grazing in a powerline. No bucks around but I did find 3 really fresh scrapes and a rubbed pine tree that was snapped in half. Heading back friday.


----------



## jblancaster88 (Nov 24, 2008)

I hunt with bigbuckhunter, we where down at the club this past weekend and didn't see a whole lot. Seems a little slow right now


----------



## foxdawg (Nov 24, 2008)

*hancock*

hunted fri-sun saw 3 deer all weekend, dead as a hammer on our club. we are off fulsome creek rd in the mayfield area.


----------



## David Pinner (Nov 24, 2008)

It was on this past weekend at my club.  Between Me and my buddy who hunts it with me, we saw 5 bucks. 3 were chasing and the other two were cruisin.  Passed up a 8pt that I passed up last year and a 6.  My buddy passed on another 8 and saw a monster 8 that wouldn't stop.  The other buck was a 8 or 9pt and we saw him at 12:30 chasin does. Couldn't stop him either. Tried gruntin and hollerin but he could care less.


----------



## nellis (Nov 25, 2008)

also hunt close to bonners store, we called him bugger ---- off of island creek road is where we are at. got a few bucks but haven't seen much activity. hoping it will hit us hard thanksgiving weekend .
seeing a few good scrapes, good luck to all


----------



## G.B (Nov 25, 2008)

*He's there just got to trick'em*

Last week's pic he's out there just have to try a little harder


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

Hunted Monday thru today, killed a big doe Monday morning at 7:30. She had two smaller deer with her. No bucks were following her. No luck the rest of the day. This morning a few does and a spike was seen but no luck. Did find a few fresh rubs on some pines but everything is really quiet right now.


----------



## kevincox (Nov 26, 2008)

Hunted Hancock all day. Plenty of doe sightings but bucks are no where to be found


----------



## joa455 (Nov 27, 2008)

Im on th Washington Co line and in hancock county. The three bucks that were killed  on the club the 2nd and 3rd weekend hocks were soaked, but they were big bodied 8 pointers. Field dressed in the 150 pound range Been tough lately, but the tracks after the rain let me know they are there


----------



## dawg_alum (Nov 29, 2008)

I followed a big buck chasing a doe down the paved road yesterday am. He was a mature 8 pt and he was right behind the doe. 2nd rut might be on in east part of the county


----------



## busta cap (Nov 29, 2008)

It was wide open at our place south of Sparta the last weeks of bow season till first week of November then it died, 23 yrs same property and thats about right. 2nd rut should be starting for us about now.


----------



## kevincox (Nov 29, 2008)

A friend of mine saw 7 bucks Friday morning chasing a doe in Hancock on Friday am. Second rut is underway


----------



## hicktownboy (Nov 29, 2008)

Saw a few deer this week.  Busted a big doe on Thurs evening.  No rutting on my place that is east of Sparta close to Culverton.


----------



## busta cap (Nov 30, 2008)

kevincox said:


> A friend of mine saw 7 bucks Friday morning chasing a doe in Hancock on Friday am. Second rut is underway



Man that must have been a sight that doe was in for it.


----------



## aaron batson (Dec 1, 2008)

My son Blake killed a 7 pt buck on 11/25. Not the biggest that we have seen this season...but time is getting short. 2008 was good to both my kids, I am proud of them.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Dec 1, 2008)

The big 11 I killed last friday the 28th wreeked to high heaven and his hocks were black. Man that deer stunk. He was with 2 does.


----------



## Hancock Head Hunter (Dec 2, 2008)

Lots of Bucks seen from about second week of Nov. Till last week.....Dont know if the rut has fizzled off or bad weekend due to the rain...not much seen ....just outside of white plains. Found lots of fresh scrapes and rubs in pines.


----------



## G.B (Dec 7, 2008)

He's still out there. I seen 1 buck this week-end 8 pointer heavy mass but real small points let him go. Waiting on Mr Big try again next week


----------



## Calcium (Dec 8, 2008)

This weekend, those of us that saw bucks, saw them in groups.  No one saw a shooter, but most of us saw a few bucks.  Two different groups of 4 were seen and others saw 2 or three together.  Guess they are feeding hard with the rut being over.  They should feed hard and rest for about 3-5 days and then get to searching again for the last does to be in estrous.  Hopefully, there will be a few still needing to be bread.  

I killed a 122# doe that had not been bred, or at least was not pregnant.  The "2nd rut" should be on sometime between now and Christmas.


----------



## G.B (Dec 15, 2008)

Fun weekend seen one buck Saturday small 6, Saturday evening seen 13 does come into a clover food plot, seen nothing Sunday morning. Going to leave it alone until after Christmas. Our food plots are being hammer now maybe catch Mr Big in one between Christmas and New Year


----------



## Calcium (Dec 15, 2008)

Friday evening, the deer moved well.  Sat am, guess it was due to the moon, it was dead.  Five of us hunted until 11am and only saw 4 deer.  Sat evening, we all saw some deer.

For some reason, right now, the bucks are grouped back up.  Everyone who saw bucks at least saw 2 together.  4 were the most seen in one group.

They are feeding hard and they may start a little chasing in the next week or so....at least we hope they do.


----------



## hicktownboy (Dec 15, 2008)

Saw a few does this past weekend.  Most of them in thick stuff and grown up clear cuts.  Tough huntin with that full moon.


----------



## msdins (Dec 15, 2008)

We didnt see anything in the wind storm Friday evening. We hunted mid day saturday because of the full moon and my dad saw 1 doe, then I saw another one Saturday evening. Both were browsing in the power line.


----------



## Stumper (Dec 17, 2008)

This last weekend nobody saw anything except one guy in our club, he still has alot of acorns on the ground down in his spot and he saw 3 bucks together, one was a shooter, he could'nt get the shot, pretty thick in his area, the following morning he saw a doe in the same area, our food plots are dried up and for the most part the acorns are gone, still some crab  apples on the ground but the deer don't seem to be interested.


----------



## cburke (Dec 18, 2008)

this past saturday morning seen six doe one button head,my buddy saw a couple doe


----------



## hunter63john (Dec 20, 2008)

Hunted Thursday and Friday in a short sleeve shirt.  It was pretty hot down there (79 degrees) and the fog was rediculous.  Thursday saw 10 does 1 possible buck (didn'g get a good look came running by).  My dad saw one doe that spent about 30 minutes in a foodplot....  the food plots are looking great.  Friday morning, spooked deer. they were bedded under my stand when i walked in.  So, I didn't see anything the rest of the morning.  Dad saw 1 buck and 7 does.  Friday afternoon, I had 4 does come into the same food plot my dad had seen the one the night before.  I ended up shooting the biggest.

Had a great time getting to hunt!


----------



## David Pinner (Dec 21, 2008)

Deer are really killin the food plots.  Had 195 pictures on my cam from this past week.  I even had a couple of decent 8 pts. during the daytime.  They are hungry!


----------



## msdins (Dec 22, 2008)

I got busted by one walking into a powerline on sat morning. I went to turn my head and it took off through the woods, I had no idea it was there until then. Heard almost 20 shots that morning, but the evening was completely dead.


----------

